# No follies this time - help?



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey all

I've been for my first scan on day 7 of injections. Same dose as used on the first cycle but this time nothing is happening. Hubby tried to be optomistic 'early days' and all that but when we were leaving the room the nurse said "you never know, something might just spark off", that left me with no doubt that this cycle isn't going to work. 

Anyway question is, has this ever happened to anyone? First cycle goes great guns and second cycle doesn't? Why would the drugs not work this time round, nothing has changed and it's only been about 4 weeks since the last injections. How high can the dose go? I'm currently on 75 and 150 alternate days.

Help please


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello OS,
Dont worry too much about this-At my clinic we get 3 cycles OI consecutively and The nurses have said to me that cycles can vary enormously from month to month and that they can never predict date of IUI ect based on previous cycles-if they were the same then it would make their life a lot easier they say!

On my first cycle I got 3-4 mature follies but on the second I got none[this was maybe due to a retaining cyst]
So i say   
and lots of follie dancing   
Vickilouxx


----------



## Tatty Catty (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

I was the same as you - already had follies growing by the first scan (7 days) on my first cycle, which was a BFN, then absolutely diddly squat at the same stage of the 2nd cycle (which we started straight after our BFN).  The nurses / doctors weren't in the slightest bit concerned by this (or if they were, they hid it very well!).  They just sent me away for a couple of days and then the next time I went back, they had started to grow and I ended up with 3 dominant follicles by day 14.  Got a lovely BFP and my DD turned 9 months old yesterday.

I think I was up to 150mg every day. but was told that it could go higher if needed.  My consultant (at UCH) said that it was always difficult to get the dose right for ladies with PCOS, as we have a tendancy to over stimulate, so they like to start low, then monitor carefully and increase if necessary.  

Fingers crossed for some follies by the time you get your next scan - keep us posted.

Cxxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Well not the bad news I was expecting - I've suddenly got four little beauties which have appeared from no where. All are about 10 at the minute and she's hoping that only 1 or 2 become dominant.

Back on friday to see the consultant, hopefully they won't all decided to grow!!

Slippery little buggers, you want loads to grow then when you've got them you only want 1 or 2 to get bigger - you cant' win at this game!!    

Cheers all


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been to the hospital today and I've got 3 follies this time, only 1 is a little bit small but still 2 is better than none!!

Really doubted it would work this time but I have been proven wrong. Hope it works this time, fingers crossed. IUI on monday then back on the dreaded 2 week wait.

fingers crossed, for myself and everyone else on the board!


----------



## Tatty Catty (Mar 11, 2005)

Fantastic news Outspan!  Just goes to show that you never can tell what they are going to do.  I had 3 dominant follies for both my cycles (which was the max my clinic allowed), but you only need the one.  Good luck for Monday and keep us posted!

Catherine
xxx


----------

